# Help with identification



## JerryP42 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm looking for some help with identifying this bike. The # on the BB is B507?4. Headbadge missing when I got the bike. Thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 5, 2017)

Frame and fork look very similar to this Haverford built Lenawee.


----------



## JerryP42 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks @rustyspoke66


----------



## JerryP42 (May 29, 2017)

The tank straps for this one attach to the bottom of the tank. Do you guys know any makers that were known for doing that?


----------



## ejlwheels (May 30, 2017)

Haverford made/sold "Black Beauty" bikes.


 

Your chainwheel looks like that on Marshal Wells "Zenith" and maybe other hardware distributors.


----------

